# Bristol Classic Car Show - 20/21 April 2013 Bath & West, Shepton Mallet



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Great Western Saabs - a grouping I co-founded, and run, will be showing once again, as we do every year.
We have a stand large enough to display twelve to fourteen cars; this will be the largest SAAB stand ever assembled in the UK, at a show as this.

96 2 stroke model
1) John

Sonnet model
1) Howard's MkIII

95 & 96 model
1) Clayton - 96 V4
2) Gracie - 96 V4
3) Stuart - lhd 96

99 model
1) David & Anne - 2 door turbo
2) Alan & Rose - 2 door turbo

Classic 900 model
1) Alex - base model 900
2) Chris R (convertible)
3) Martin L - T16s 2 door

9000 model
1) Tony & Julie - 9000 CSE

You can now book advanced tickets at a special club only reduced rate, a saving of £5.00 per ticket, so please take advantage of this for club members and friends who want to visit. Just go to www.bccsl.co.uk and follow the links to buy tickets using code CLUB13

The organisers would also like to encourage clubs to organise runs to the show which together with steeply discounted tickets and passes to park in the classic car park means that club members are able to park up together. PARKING IS FREE!

*Lance Cole will be signing copies of his books on SAAB and the Spitfire* on our stand at this event.


----------

